# Gould Goldbergs, 55 or 81?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Which one do you prefer?
:tiphat:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I prefer 81 - greater emotional depth.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

55 in the morning for my pre-shower workout, 81 in the evening when I'm in my smoking jacket with a snifter of good brandy.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Neither would be my preference.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

81. Absolutely brilliant the way he arranged the beats/tempos to flow together.


----------



## 89Koechel (Nov 25, 2017)

Well, I'll simply mention Wanda Landowska, and hope that the two. great MASTERS from the past (Gould/Landowska) are probably the best we'll ever know.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice analogy from Ken. It was interesting at first to compare tyro Gould and seasoned Gould but ultimately the earlier set is too brisk for me at times and I'm not a fan of mono recordings anyway.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

I prefer the so-called:* "Zenph"-re-recording of the 1955 Goldbergs. *
They invented a robot that can play just like Glen Gould without the cracking chair, the humming and the buzz and the fuzz - Just a good modern piano sound. 
I think there are also Zenph-robot recordings based on Rachmaninov's own recordings of his own music.

I can't post a picture, but here is the link to amazon where you can see the Glenn Gould Zenph Goldbergs:

https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Goldber...d=1545229170&sr=8-1&keywords=gould+bach+zenph


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Ras said:


> I prefer the so-called:* "Zenph"-re-recording of the 1955 Goldbergs. *
> They invented a robot that can play just like Glen Gould without the cracking chair, the humming and the buzz and the fuzz - Just a good modern piano sound.


But Gould without the humming and the cracking chair isn't Gould at all. 
It lacks the *oomph* of the original recording.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Ras said:


> I prefer the so-called:* "Zenph"-re-recording of the 1955 Goldbergs. *
> They invented a robot that can play just like Glen Gould without the cracking chair, the humming and the buzz and the fuzz - Just a good modern piano sound.


Not quite. There is lack of edge as the sound is smoothed over - not really acceptable. I think of it as neutered Gould.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

premont and Bulldog

Yours truly is a man of the people - who eats at MacDonald's getting the same burger all over the world... - I guess I like "industrilized Goulds"...


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Impossible to choose - they are so different. Of course, there are recordings of Gould playing it in public performance which are worth hearing


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Gould himself preferred the 1981 Goldbergs to the 55 recording, and spoke about why in an interview with Tim Page:




I agree with Gould that there is a spiritual dimension on the 81 recording that the earlier recording doesn't have to the same degree.


----------

